# Do you have a CGC on your dog?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I got my CGC cert awhile ago for the exact reason that occurred yesterday.

My local leash law is:

Sec. 6-60. Running at large. (a) _Prohibited; exceptions._ No dogs shall be permitted at large. Each dog shall be confined within an enclosure on the owner's property, or secured so that the dog is confined entirely to the owner's property, or on a leash not to exceed six feet in length and directly under the owner's control when not on the owner's property. A dog is not at large: 

(1) If the dog is restrained by a leash, chain, rope or cord of not more than six feet in length and of sufficient strength to control the action of the dog.

(2) If the dog is used for control of livestock or while being used or trained for hunting or being exhibited or trained at a kennel club event or while engaged in races approved by the state racing commission.

(3) *While the dog is actively engaged in dog obedience training, accompanied by and under the control of his owner or persons acting for the owner or trainer; provided, however, that the person training the dog has in his possession a dog leash of not more than six feet in length and of sufficient strength to control the dog and, further, that the dog is actually enrolled or has graduated from a dog obedience training school which has been approved by the enforcement agent.

*Yesterday, I was training in a community park. Not a local city park, in AZ most of us city dwellers live in planned housing areas and each area has it's own little park. I've been working with my dogs there 1-2 times per day for the past seven years and never had an issue. 

Yesterday, Animal Control came and wanted to give me a citation for having my dog off leash. But I had my six foot line slug over my shoulder, the dog had an OB tab, I had the City Code printed out and the CGC cert in my truck. When I showed her that, she was totally cool. She said I was the first person to ever show her the Certificate. She said that even though she could tell my dogs were well trained and I was training, she was expecting to issue a citation for a dog at large because she assumed I didn't know the law and surely wouldn't have the AKC cert. 

Btw- she said she is aware of schutzhund and other dog sports but wouldn't accept a scorebook and title earned as proof that my dog graduated from an OB program. She said the only agency they recognize is AKC.

So even though the CGC really is bullshit, it was a good idea for me to have and it proves to me that the AKC is actually useful for something.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I have CGC's on most of my dogs for the exact reasons you gave. 

That and it can also be handy if you are in a situation where you need to "prove" they have a good temperament. It won't give you 100% protection, but if you can show a number of different temperament certificates then it creates a little doubt in people's minds that your dog is the one at fault for an incident.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah. I had the dog for about a month, was there for training and honestly hanging out on a day they were doing a CGC when my trainers said "oh, Dave can do the CGC." I was expecting some rather elaborate test (I've only paid attention to part of a CGC so really hadn't been prepared for it), but it was a pretty simple test.

I'm glad I've got it because it speaks to my amazing abilities as a handler and how good my dog is.  Seriously though, it's a recognized "my dog's not off-the-hook dangerous" test. Really tells nothing substantial about the dog that I could see (although I could see how some dogs could be stable but not genetically inclined to pass certain portions of the test with flying colors based on a suspicious/aloof nature), but it does give me leverage if somebody sees my dog as potentially dangerous and I have a piece of paper saying she passed some test that is supposed to mean she is a "good" dog.

-Cheers


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Is your certificate test similar to over here ? http://www.daatc.org.uk/gcdsgold.pdf

I like to cert my dogs too, the main reason being one of reference.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

yes and no. It's close but there is no test for food. While it may be a good exercise to train, I don't see what this has to do with the dog being out in public.

Exercise 8 - Food Manners
The object of this exercise is for the dog to be fed in an orderly manner. The handler will offer food to the dog either by hand or in a bowl. The dog must wait for permission to eat. After a three - five second pause, the handler will be asked to give the dog a command to eat. Note: The dog should not eat until given permission, however if attempting to do so, it is acceptable for the handler to restrain the dog by voice alone.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> yes and no. It's close but there is no test for food. While it may be a good exercise to train, I don't see what this has to do with the dog being out in public.
> 
> Exercise 8 - Food Manners
> The object of this exercise is for the dog to be fed in an orderly manner. The handler will offer food to the dog either by hand or in a bowl. The dog must wait for permission to eat. After a three - five second pause, the handler will be asked to give the dog a command to eat. Note: The dog should not eat until given permission, however if attempting to do so, it is acceptable for the handler to restrain the dog by voice alone.


To be fair, I hadn't given it that much thought. I suspect though it is not in direct relation to being out in public, but rather a way of promoting an outlook on how pet owners may bring up their dogs. I can't say for sure..

I don't think it's a bad thing to include in a test like this.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I do CGC for all my dogs. Try to get in a TT when I can get to a test date.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a CGC on all my dogs and a TT on two of the four (they only have tests once a year around here and they are often on an inconvenient time) for this reason.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have CGC's on my dogs....Ajay and Ash are next....mainly for the reasons stated here AND because I am an evaluator so I figured I better have them too.....LOL


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

We get CGC's on all of our dogs because our home owners' insurance agent asked us to. He's cool with our Rotts, so we were happy to comply & keep him cool about our dogs.

I got a CGC on my puppy the day before he turned 6 mos old. Tottally PO'd the local group since I didn't take their "CGC Prep class". The dog had been hanging out with our training club since he was 10 weeks old. He was MORE than ready.


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

Missouri State parks have a limit on how many dogs you can bring in (2) unless you apply for an exemption. A CGC on your dogs qualilfies you for an exemption, which is why I have it on all three dogs.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, but I'd like to know how difficult the test is/has been for people with sharp dogs when it comes to the petting and grooming portions, as well as how lenient evaluators tend to be towards protection breeds in general. Did/Do you skirt the issue by only testing your dogs once, as pups?


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> She said that even though she could tell my dogs were well trained and I was training, she was expecting to issue a citation for a dog at large because she assumed I didn't know the law and surely wouldn't have the AKC cert.


Good for you! I will have to remember to make a book up of his ob class certs and his cgn cert. I also carry a training log for my dog.

I put a CGN on my working dog last year.

I tell all the people I train with to know the local laws, and to keep a training log. I carry Riker's CKC CGN (canadian version of the CGC) scoresheet around with me... mainly cause I forget to take it out of my training vest. lol.

I am shocked she would admit to telling you that regardless of knowing you were indeed training, that she would ticket you anyways. That is kinda a crappy attitude.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

James Lechernich said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I'd like to know how difficult the test is/has been for people with sharp dogs when it comes to the petting and grooming portions, as well as how lenient evaluators tend to be towards protection breeds in general. Did/Do you skirt the issue by only testing your dogs once, as pups?


I teach the CGC class for our therapy dog club and I would suspect it's like training anything...like, if your dog is dog reactive, train for the opposite for that part of the test. Most of the evaluators are pretty dog savvy. I'm not an evaluator yet (at some point, I need to do that paperwork!), but I've run about a dozen mock tests. Like I always pick up the dog's paw for the inspection just like you pick up a hoof on a horse by running your hands down the leg first, not just grabbing a paw. One of the evaluators in town likes to have a man with a hat and beard do the initial greeting by a neutral and friendly stranger bit, so just be aware of what they like to test for and train accordingly.


----------



## Bill Whatley (Aug 26, 2009)

I highly recommend it. I need to send in my paperwork for this year, I let it lapse. Last year I was in court for a client. No one was even bitten! The judge admitted me as an "expert witness" on "dangerous dogs", but my having previously given the C.G.C. certificate did not hurt our case at all. We won the case! It's a good idea to just do it!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

my dogs have the CGC and I am an Evaluator as are a lot of others on the WDF and encourage others to obtain it...good starting point for a lot of beginners, good to have for protection dogs etc-


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a CGC and TT on Thunder and a CGC on Trooper with TT to come. 
No reason not to and every reason to do so. 
It's a good CYA. Not a guarantee but helpeful.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> I am shocked she would admit to telling you that regardless of knowing you were indeed training, that she would ticket you anyways. That is kinda a crappy attitude.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh



She actually turned out to be really cool. After I made it very clear that I wasn't an idiot and I knew about the leash laws we got talking about dogs. She specifically mentioned a group she always kicks out of a park because they don't seem to know they law and they are assholes about it. 

She is really into Malis and even asked me if I would take him out of the crate so she could meet and pet him. I said he's not into being petted and she assumed he was sharp. The issue is, he simply cares more about the toy in my hand and working than he does a person wanting to pet him. I let him out and he ran between her legs so he could get to the frisbee in my hand. 

I tossed it a few times and the AC officer said she was impressed. All in all, it turned out to be a very good meeting for me. She has a Boxer she thinks is untrainable so I invited her out to the club.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

reminds me of the time, years ago... my next door neighbor called the police because we were working dogs in bitework in MY yard...Ended up working with the responding officer's personal 2 dogs, and the LE K9 a little later. Sure pissed the neighbors off 

Have cgc, I am also an elvauator (sent in my money and took the 30 question, open book, online exam....or was it 10 questions can't remember , lol.....)

No big deal, but no reason NOT to have it, and every reason to have it like previously stated.

I figure if this dog ever bit someone, I'd stick with my same story...

"...Wow I never knew he/she would bite someone, she never ever has acted aggressive before....my dog is approved by the AKC, here is my certificate..he must had tried to kick her or something...":wink:
yadda yadda yadda


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I'd like to know how difficult the test is/has been for people with sharp dogs when it comes to the petting and grooming portions, as well as how lenient evaluators tend to be towards protection breeds in general. Did/Do you skirt the issue by only testing your dogs once, as pups?


My Dutchie is a bit sharp and she did ok with the test. It takes practice with lots of dog savvy friends to help go through the test scenarios, which are mostly pretty real life things. She tested at 16 months.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I'd like to know how difficult the test is/has been for people with sharp dogs when it comes to the petting and grooming portions, as well as how lenient evaluators tend to be towards protection breeds in general. Did/Do you skirt the issue by only testing your dogs once, as pups?



James,

if you're part of a club the chances are you already know an evaluator. The criteria is completely BS and if you know somebody who knows you and your dog, it's not going to be an issue. 

I remember when I did my test, I did my Rottie first. I said platz and the dozen or so people that were around were supremely impressed. "Did you see how fast that dog went down?" Shit... I wanted to bust my dog for his "hydrolic" down. And he would have been popped for that crap if were on the training field.

I have a hard time believing that people actually train for the CGC and then they get all proud about their dog that heels 10 feet away from them.

If you have been training, getting your dog passed isn't going to be an issue. If your dog is a little sharp then go to a working dog guy who knows you.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

It only goes to show how uneducated some of these animal control folks are to dogs and training. IMO a scorebook is far and away BETTER than the CGC, and I'm a CGC evaluator. Having the dog on a leash NEVER spells dog control. Look at the number of vidoes and folks who can't even manage to control the dog ON THE LEASH. I stay clear of dog parks and public places for that reason. I have the CGC on my female Bouv and plan on putting it on the BC in May.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Atts*



Howard Gaines III said:


> It only goes to show how uneducated some of these animal control folks are to dogs and training. IMO a scorebook is far and away BETTER than the CGC, and I'm a CGC evaluator. Having the dog on a leash NEVER spells dog control. Look at the number of vidoes and folks who can't even manage to control the dog ON THE LEASH. I stay clear of dog parks and public places for that reason. I have the CGC on my female Bouv and plan on putting it on the BC in May.



Also MUCH better than a CGC, is a ATTS temperament test.
The American Temperament Testing Society Test is a lot more involved and takes into consideration breed AND training. A poodle is judged differently than a GSD and a Schutzhund trained GSD is judged differently than an show
GSD


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

My Dylan has his CGC and his TT. I'll take Gator to be evaluated when he is 18 months.

I have found that having the CGC and TT on my Pit Bull has made looking at a new rental place easier. At least now I have something to show the landlord when they start getting all weird about my bulldogs.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a CGC on Cyra who is a bit dog agressive but we could pass the test and Grim who is just fine and could be the demo dog.

The only thing I don't agree with is putting one a puppy. I just think some of the defensive or dog agressive tendencies may not come out until the dog is olde


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Question....what is a TT? None of my dogs have ever been in the public so I don't have CGC's on any of them. I take that back, I took a 20mo old and a 10 mo old to the Nationals in OH and they were as cool as could be....until the 10 mo old treed the tree judge at the end of the track. Of course he was disqualified but he is still the youngest dog to ever run the Master fur in their 24 years. Thye gave him an etched beer mug called the "Tank" award for tanking a great run. The 20mo old ended up the 2007 Master fur dog.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Temperament Tested (TT)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Temperament Tested (TT)



I wonder how many WDF members would pass a TT?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

don turnipseed said:


> question....what is a tt? .


 tater tots!!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> tater tots!!!!



Nice one Napoleon.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks....even for the tater tots.LOL Now I am hungry.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I wonder how many WDF members would pass a TT?


Or any psychological test! :lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Thanks....even for the tater tots.LOL Now I am hungry.


I love this scene...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVev83o_Q_4


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Red has her CGC and TT. Judge will hopefully be getting his soon, he's an asshat and the evaluator failed us the first time for his front feet coming off the floor, they NEVER touched her or anything but whatever. 

Courtney


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Awe man Chris you beat me to it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVev83o_Q_4 "Give me your tots"

Good to know about the CGC - now I may have misunderstood but did I read that the Animal Control officer said she didn't care about the cgc but wanted to see a AKC something or other or is the CGC the AKC test?

I also was stumped about TT. So what is the difference between a TT and a CGC then? Seems they are kinda one in the same. Kinda sounds like extras fees on any various water,sewer,gas,phone,cell bills.

Usually if I am at one of our state parks they are pretty good about giving a warning 1st but I didn't know there was a sorta way around the law.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Type in ATTS on your web search (google, etc) for info on the TT.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Type in ATTS on your web search (google, etc) for info on the TT.


Ah Ha thanks Bob. I guess I got a little lazy in my research.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

the CGC is "certified" by the AKC, according to the AC officer they only recognize the AKC and that's why our scorebooks won't work.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

all of my stafs have their CGC for just the reasons listed & then some extra fun reasons that come with owning a bunch of "pitbulls."


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

david ruby said : "Seriously though, it's a recognized "my dog's not off-the-hook dangerous" test."

that is exactly why i got my boys CGC. for some reason the powers that be seem to think the CGC is great and in their eyes it deems my dog "acceptable for modern society". anyone who met him would know that, but with the CGC its offical. its not hard at all, we had a CGC evaluator at the OB/agility club i used to belong to (i quit over doggie dancing ) one day when i was working some agility. i just walked over with the dog and ran the CGC and we got it. very easy and now i have a nice little official recognized piece of paper to prove my dog aint apeshit crazy. 


its has helped on three occasions. 1: we got to bypass a bunch of crap when we went to get therapy dog certified. 2: most any rental house owned by a large company near me has either a weight limit on dogs, or you need to be able to prove your dog isn't a ****tard (which the cgc does) and it helped get our last rental house. 3: we get a 15% disocunt on stuff at a pet store near me.


----------

